

Google launches credit card in the UK - jaxonrice
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/08/google_launches_credit_card_in_uk/

======
fierarul
This is genius: they give you a credit card so you can buy more AdWords from
them!

I've been getting these AdWords vouchers that had 'this is not a credit card'
printed on them. In a few years it will actually be a credit card! Just
activate it via your account and you are good to go.

